# OKCpedia > OKC in 1969 >  E. Reno & Sunnylane

## Pete

Back to Main Map
Click on map to load hi-resolution image - Will open a new window

Move North


Move West

Move East


Move South



1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.

19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.

----------


## Eagles_07

This isn't Reno an Col this is Reno an Bryant

----------

